# Programmas / Software >  Desktop priekš win.xp

## defs

Ja uzliek uz desktop kādu bildi,kuras izmērs ir lielaks,tad vienkarši bilde aiziet ārpus rāmjiem.Piemēram,uz Linux Ubuntu var iestatīt,ka attēls ir mērogots. Lai skatītos win desktop,attēls ir jāsmazina un jāsaglabā datorā tā kopija,ko lietot priekš desktop.
 Vai varbut ir vēl kādi varianti?

----------


## Slowmo

Ir varianti. Fona bildei var norādīt attēlošanas režīmus: Fit to screen, tile vai center. Tev acīmredzot stāv center, vajag fit to screen.

----------


## defs

> Ir varianti. Fona bildei var norādīt attēlošanas režīmus: Fit to screen, tile vai center. Tev acīmredzot stāv center, vajag fit to screen.


 Es to zinu.Ja uzlieku center,tad vertikāla bilde-neredz ne augšu ne apakšu.Ja uzliek title-tad redz pamatā augšu. Ja uzliek fit to screen-tad bilde izplešas un sāniem un aizņem visu ekrānu.

----------


## ansius

> Es to zinu.Ja uzlieku center,tad vertikāla bilde-neredz ne augšu ne apakšu.Ja uzliek title-tad redz pamatā augšu. Ja uzliek fit to screen-tad bilde izplešas un sāniem un aizņem visu ekrānu.


 esi dzirdeejus par taadu programmu kaa photoshop? takš izgriez bildi peec savaam veelmeem (atbilstoshi ekraana izšķirtspeejai) un miers.

----------


## JDat

Pie datora sēsties un strādāt drīkst tikai kad ie iemācījies lietot datoru. Ja apsēžas nemācētājs, tad sākas problēmas un dators nestrādā.

----------


## defs

Jdat,Man strādā,tikai es biju iedomājies,ka viens pats kaut ko nezinu.
Ansius,runa jau tieši par to,lai nebūtu jāapgriež.
Cik saprotu,jāraksta Bilam,lai sakārto lietas kā vajag.Citādi vēl lietošu ubuntu!  ::

----------


## JDat

Bilam pie kājas vai tu zodz no viņa OS vai lieto ubuntu. Lai šamējais iet ieskrieties ar savu Vistu7. Atrodi programmu kas pārvērš bildi priekš tavas izšķirstspējas un miers. Kas tur ir? Picasa, Irfanview. Photoshop. Whatever. Man vispār uz desktop ir defaultā zilā krāsa. Bilde traucē redzēt manas 100 ikonas, kuras pašas nemanot savairojas līdz desktop ir pilns.  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Nozodz Photoshop, lai uz zagtas OS varētu uzlikt normālu fona bildi.  :: 
Starp citu, man ar desktops nemanot piekrājas ar ikonām. Šobrīd 203, bet tas pēc nelielas tīrīšanas. Mēdz būt visas 220.

----------


## JDat

Pēc būtibas, tas viss ir huiņa. Nafig vajag izkošināt desktopu, uzlikt kičīgus screensaverus. Izmantot ādiņas uc muļķības. Navig? ieslēdzam klasisko ādiņu, atslēdzam visas vizuālās figņas. Noravējam liekās bildes uc liekās figņas. Lietojam datoru kā darba instrumentu.

Kurš skatās uz desktopu, ja sēž pie datora un lieto firefox uz pilna ekrāna lai te kaut ko iedrukātu. Tak neredzās tā fona bilde, tātad nafig nav vajadzīga. Redzās elfas forums.  ::

----------


## defs

Nujā,gaumes dažāds.Man uz desktop tikai dažas ikonas-miskaste,šīmēneša darba mape,kāda radiostacija.Ja gādās vēl pāris,ar ko strādāju. Tikpat jautājums varētu būt-kam vajadzīgas dažādas automašīnas,dažādi dizaini?Var tak visi braukāt ar vienadam štampovkām  utt pa visām lietām.

----------


## JDat

Nu nebūs korekts salīdzinājums ar autiņu. Dāžādiem autiņiem dažādas fīčas, izturība nolietojums utt. A ko no datora vajag? Lai ātri stādā. Lai nekarās. Tā tak nav eglīte uz kuru skatās un priecājās.  :: 

Bet nu kopumā gaumes jautājums. Man, kā bezgaumīgam ķēmam, pofig kā izskatās, galvenais lai nebremzē un nav jāčakarējas.

Un jā. Man dators ir instruments nevis spēlmantiņa.

----------


## defs

Jā,pareizi,nebija veiksmīgs salīdzinājums.Fīčas-ta bija man jāraksta.VAr jau sēdēt miskastē,ka tikai riteņi,bet mums jau fičas vajag.
 Nu vienkārši par datoru ir patīkami,kad ieslēdz un dzer tēju vai kafiju un Tev ir labs skats pretī.Nevis zils ekrāns ar bezgaumīgām ikonām. Nu lab,man citi darba instrumenti ari ir.
 Es saprotu,ka nav iekš win bildes mērogošana,atliek tikai graizīt un saglabāt kā otru kopiju.

----------


## Slowmo

Es drusku nesaprotu, par kādu mērogošanu Tu runā. Izstiepšana pa visu ekrānu jau arī ir mērogošana. Tev vajag tā, lai izstiepjas, saglabājot proporcijas (tip apcērpj garāko malu līdz ekrāna proporcijām un iezūmo)?

----------


## Athlons

> Cik saprotu,jāraksta Bilam,lai sakārto lietas kā vajag.Citādi vēl lietošu ubuntu!


 emmm... kko jaunāku par xp esi provējis?... sākot ar perētājvistu ir tāda funkcija, kādu tu vēlies...  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Dāžādiem autiņiem dažādas fīčas, izturība nolietojums utt.


 Arī taisnība. Manai sievai, piemēram, patīk sarkanās, man vācu...

----------


## defs

> Cik saprotu,jāraksta Bilam,lai sakārto lietas kā vajag.Citādi vēl lietošu ubuntu! 
> 
> 
>  emmm... kko jaunāku par xp esi provējis?... sākot ar perētājvistu ir tāda funkcija, kādu tu vēlies...


 Vista ir bijusi,bet nelido   ::

----------


## ansius

Windows7 iet ja ir pietikami laba video karte un pietiekami daudz ram. piem. uz manas mašīnas (Core2 Duo 3.16GHz, 2GB DDR2, GF8500) lido labāk nekā XP. Ms kaa jau parasti izlaiž savus OS bināri, viena iet otra neiet, win95 nu taa, win98 bija ok, winME galiigi negaaja, win2K labs bija, win server (pirmais tulīt pēc 2K) negāja, XP normāli, vista negāja, Win7 iet  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Tā pati Vista tika sasteigta, jo tā jau pamatīgi aizkavējās izlaišana. Daudzi runāja, ka MS nekad mūžā neatpalnīs Vistā ieguldīto. Tā arī ir, tet toties Win 7 jau pēc būtības Vista vien ir, tik drusku uzpucēta, optimizēta un labi "nomarketēta". Tas tad arī nes naudu atpakaļ MS kasē.

----------


## defs

Kad es šo kasti nopirku,tad bija vista iekšā no dzimšanas.Laikam nav jāstāsta par vistu. Un tad uzlikām xp. Pēc tam papildus ieliku un izmēgināju ubuntu. Ubuntu iet zvērā,tikai pats vairākkārt esmu sačakarējis,tad visu sācis no paša sākuma. Es tik gudrs neesmu datorlietās,tāpēc it kā esmu spiests lietot xp,tas ar darbu sakarā.Ja uz ubuntu uzrakstu dokumentu,tad pa -e-pastu nosūtu uz darbu,tad otrajā galā xpisti to nesaprot.Sanāk,ka es vainīgs,jo neesmu pareizā formātā saglabajis.Bet nu labi-tas cits stāsts,tagad par to galvas nelauzīsim.

----------


## Ar4

Nu arī ubuntu ar openoffice ir iespējams saglabāt *.doc formātā. Un jā, Win7 tomēr ir savi plusi, katrā ziņa iet labāk par Vistu pēc benchmark kas netā atrodami, arī Vistas SP2 ir nedaudz uzlabota. Bet man pietiek ar dualboot xp un ubuntu  ::

----------


## JDat

Beņķi mani neinteresē. MAni interesē lai strādā. Lasīju teoriju par AETO GUI. Ideja interesanta ar to ka ar GUI lietām nodarbojas videokarte nevis CPU. Manuprāt tas ir pluss salīdzinot ar XP. Vēl viens Win7 pluss ir aprakstīts te: http://artworklv.livejournal.com/76079.html

----------

